# are they fish lice



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

does anyone know if these are fish lice on my elon and what i should do if they are?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

It looks like black spot and it should go away by it's self.

More info Here


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

winkyee said:


> It looks like black spot and it should go away by it's self.


----------

